# Cayman Islands??



## maggiesmom

DH & I would love to stay in the Cayman Islands in 2013. Would like to use II to exchange . Any thoughts on which resort. And when is the best time(season) to go??, is May good time to go??. We don't know much about the Caymans, but love the pictures we've seen in magazines. Would like to avoid crowds with Spring Breakers. Any help would be appreciate (I looked at the Resort review and I would like to know from someone who was just there .
Must haves: 1 Bedroom ( Ocean view - would be heaven )
                  Full Kitchen (I love to cook)
                  W/D in Unit
                 Shuttle to town - low fee
                 Nice restaurants near by( If we could walk to would be great)
                 DH love to snorkel
Thanks in Advance  

maggiesmom


----------



## classiclincoln

We're going Xmas week to the Ramada Grand Caymanian.  Will give you some info when we return.  When we put in our request, we put in for all the gold seal resorts in II.


----------



## lprstn

I went 2 times during Nov while on cruise and it was amazing and beautiful at that time of year.


----------



## maggiesmom

We have it narrowed down to 2 Resorts - the Reef Resort or Ramada Grand Caymanian  (I like the Ramada). I was thinking of going in Nov 2013- what about hurricanes at that time??.Please let me know if there are any fees or taxes - are these Resort considered AI's??, I could not find it on the II list. Is it best to take a taxi to the Resort or Rent a car??. If you can think of anything else let me know. TIA

maggiesmom


----------



## dixie

Mortitts Tortuga is on the other side of the island. Not on/near 7 miles beach. We have stayed there before. If you are not an owner and there on a trade, they put you in a unit that is not waterfront. The first unit they gave us ground floor and not desireable.

Another year we stayed at the Morritts Grand. It was very nice. At that time, all their units were ocean front and were really grand. We were there one April and the pools were very chilly. It was also very windy which we were told is common in April. they have built a grocery store now down by those resorts.
I was in the Caymans recently on a cruise and swam with the stingrays. The water temperature was nice.
I think most spring breakers will be over on the 7 mile beach area.


----------



## caribbeansun

Hurricanes aren't an issue in Nov

There is a $10/night timeshare tax imposed by the government.

The Reef - there may be fees for electricity, they are not AI, a car is required.

Cayman is not a spring break destination by the way.




maggiesmom said:


> We have it narrowed down to 2 Resorts - the Reef Resort or Ramada Grand Caymanian  (I like the Ramada). I was thinking of going in Nov 2013- what about hurricanes at that time??.Please let me know if there are any fees or taxes - are these Resort considered AI's??, I could not find it on the II list. Is it best to take a taxi to the Resort or Rent a car??. If you can think of anything else let me know. TIA
> 
> maggiesmom


----------



## LouiseG

We own at Morritt's next door to the Reef.  If you stay at the Reef, Barefoot Man entertains there but you definitely need a car to get around.  You will be close to Kaibo beach and Rum Point.  Dining at Kaibo Yacht Club upstairs is a special treat and so is dinner at Tukka.  I understand the Sunday brunch at Tukka is outstanding but we've not had a chance to try it yet. You also would be near to the Botanical gardens.  But cabbing it around the island is pricey so you might as well rent a car.  The island is left hand drive so you need to be aware of that when you rent a car.  
 The Ramada is at the other end of the island near 7 mile beach and has a lot of easy access to restaurants, the turtle farm, shopping, lots of beaches etc.  May is a great time to be on the island, the weather is perfect and no threat of storms.  GC is not a great Spring Break place I think.  I don't know of any resorts on the island that are AI so having a kitchen is a good idea as restaurants are pricey as there is very little farming and all supplies are shipped in. You might want to buy your liquor at the duty free as the liquor prices on the island have increased considerably over the past few years.  Whichever you choose, I know you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## maggiesmom

Found this on RCI :
Resorts:
Morritt's Grand Resort(#5930)
Morritt's Tortuga Club (# 2082)

(Click on Available Units - Bright green box)
Found this at the bottom of the page
( this is too much money to have to cough up)


Exchange Fee* can be Exchange Fee with or without taxes or Fixed Fee  

Urgent Information  
Mandatory Fees 
Tourist Tax is 10 U.S. dollars. 
Government Tax of approximately $10 dollars per day applies. 
Security deposits is 500 U.S. dollars. 
Security deposit of $500 is due at check in. 
Utility surcharge is 60 to 250 U.S. dollars. 
A Utility surcharge is based on usage and can range from $US 60 to $US 250. based on usage. 
Resort Fees 
Key fee is 25 U.S. dollars. 
A US$25 refundable key deposit is required upon check in. 
Policy Restrictions 
1 in 4 rule applies. 
Urgent Information 
Fees charged for some utilities. 
Security deposit required upon check-in at the resort. 
Resort cannot honor unit upgrades or moves. 



Offer includes only accommodations and specifically excludes travel costs and other expenses that may be incurred.  

  I acknowledge that I have read and agree to the terms and conditions stated in the Urgent Information


----------



## Larry

caribbeansun said:


> Hurricanes aren't an issue in Nov
> 
> There is a $10/night timeshare tax imposed by the government.
> 
> The Reef - there may be fees for electricity, they are not AI, a car is required.
> 
> Cayman is not a spring break destination by the way.



Hurricane season runs through the end of November . We were scheduled to go to Grand Cayman in the beginning of December several years ago when Hurricane Ivan hit the Island in November and it was so bad that it closed down many resorts for months and we were canceled on our trip to Morritt's Grand as the resort did not re-open for over a year.


----------



## mecllap

There are some other threads on here about Grand Cayman -- including info about both resorts you've mentioned.  The Grand Caymanian (GC) is no longer branded as "Ramada GC" (which I am grateful for, as an owner there).  For both, it is helpful (but not required) to have a car (altho I highly recommend getting a rental car).  The GC is much closer to town and 7 mile beach, than the Reef (which is 45 or so minutes away, with few if any street lights).  The Reef does have better beach access, but I think all the GC rooms have at least some ocean view (it has "imported" sand, but not really a beach, but 7MB is 2 miles away, and easy to get to.  GC does have a shuttle at a small cost to town and 7MB.

(Sorry I'm not on my own computer, so not easy to link you to the spot in my travel blog that is about my last trip there).  I will also be there over the holidays and plan to do a better blog than my previous one.

Happy researching, and planning your trip -- Grand Cayman is a wonderful place to visit (too bad I can't afford to live there).


----------



## winedown

*Hurricanes in the Caymans*

Hurricanes in November in the Caymans are very rare.

Hurricane Ivan struck Grand Cayman September 11, 2004


----------



## caribbeansun

Ivan hit in early September NOT November.

While hurricane seasons runs from June to Nov you are at the extreme edge of the season and the odds of having an issue are extremely remote.

[edit - I see winedown said the same as me...]




Larry said:


> Hurricane season runs through the end of November . We were scheduled to go to Grand Cayman in the beginning of December several years ago when Hurricane Ivan hit the Island in November and it was so bad that it closed down many resorts for months and we were canceled on our trip to Morritt's Grand as the resort did not re-open for over a year.


----------



## pefs65

Grand Caymans is awesome. I have been there twice. Once just this past March. We stayed on an exchange at Morritts Grand. It was one of the best family vacations we ever took. My kids are still talking about it. Great memories. 
Rum point was excellent. Tukkas was excellent and is very kid friendly.
The sting ray tour and dolphin tour that Morritts sets you up with were awesome. It was great to rent a car and drive around that beautiful little island. We just love the Grand Caymans and Morritts Grand.:whoopie:


----------



## classiclincoln

If anyone is interested, I posted a review in the Resort Review section of the Marketplace.  Had a blast at the Grand Caymanian and would definitely return.


----------



## Carta

maggiesmom said:


> We have it narrowed down to 2 Resorts - the Reef Resort or Ramada Grand Caymanian  (I like the Ramada). I was thinking of going in Nov 2013- what about hurricanes at that time??.Please let me know if there are any fees or taxes - are these Resort considered AI's??, I could not find it on the II list. Is it best to take a taxi to the Resort or Rent a car??. If you can think of anything else let me know. TIA
> 
> maggiesmom



I may get blasted 4 this but,,,, Reef Resort is very nice, but waaaaaaaaaaay too far from 7Mile Beach. (35 mins. away)... And 7MB is a MUST... Grand Caymanian is located on the Sound.. You can walk to 7MB; but a rental car is the way to go in Grand Cayman... There are many restaurants near Grand Caymanian Resort... Not too many near Reef... Basically, U R secluded when going to Reef..

Keep this in mind...There is NOTHING inexpensive in Grand Cayman. You even must pay for electricity that you use in ALL condos / timeshares, but it's one of my faves..


----------



## scooter

Carta said:


> I may get blasted 4 this but,,,, Reef Resort is very nice, but waaaaaaaaaaay too far from 7Mile Beach. (35 mins. away)... And 7MB is a MUST... Grand Caymanian is located on the Sound.. You can walk to 7MB; but a rental car is the way to go in Grand Cayman... There are many restaurants near Grand Caymanian Resort... Not too many near Reef... Basically, U R secluded when going to Reef..
> 
> Keep this in mind...There is NOTHING inexpensive in Grand Cayman. You even must pay for electricity that you use in ALL condos / timeshares, but it's one of my faves..



On the other hand the end of the resort where the reef is has the best scuba diving on the island. But, it's isolated from restaurants and activities. I also stayed at Grand Caymanian while it was under expansion. We loved it even with the constructio9n noise. This is 5 years ago, so I'm sure it's done!


----------



## lobsterlover

We stayed at the Reef last year and loved Cayman Island so much we are going back in a couple months.
Why did we like it? It was some of the best snorkleing we've ever done. Off the Reef shore we saw a shark, baracuda's, etc. It's like being in an aquarium. Didn't even need to go on the ray excursion as we saw many rays come right into the beach at Rum point.
What we didn't like: Hubby says the Reef is more like a 2 star. Matresses were very aged. Nothing luxurious about the place. We've kind of gotten spoiled.
We stayed at the Marriott which is on Seven Mile Beach our last night and loved it there more. Amazing snorkleing there too.
You sound like you may enjoy the isolation of the Reef but there is only one restaurant there and  the others you need to drive to.
Also remember a utility bill of $260 for a one bedroom at the Reef.


----------



## siesta

Larry said:


> Hurricane season runs through the end of November . We were scheduled to go to Grand Cayman in the beginning of December several years ago when Hurricane Ivan hit the Island in November and it was so bad that it closed down many resorts for months and we were canceled on our trip to Morritt's Grand as the resort did not re-open for over a year.


 seems like someones memory is off


----------



## caribbeansun

Yes, it was a real class act to slam the resort on Tripadvisor despite people/owners going out of their way to be of assistance to you on these boards.  While you are free to express your disappointment and obviously individual experiences can vary there's also a limit to what's reasonable.

While every resort has it's issues and The Reef certainly has some in different areas to suggest it's a 2 star or the equivalent of a Super 8 is not reasonable and is completely at odds with the vast majority of visitors to the resort.

Enjoy the Marriott.




lobsterlover said:


> We stayed at the Reef last year and loved Cayman Island so much we are going back in a couple months.
> Why did we like it? It was some of the best snorkleing we've ever done. Off the Reef shore we saw a shark, baracuda's, etc. It's like being in an aquarium. Didn't even need to go on the ray excursion as we saw many rays come right into the beach at Rum point.
> What we didn't like: Hubby says the Reef is more like a 2 star. Matresses were very aged. Nothing luxurious about the place. We've kind of gotten spoiled.
> We stayed at the Marriott which is on Seven Mile Beach our last night and loved it there more. Amazing snorkleing there too.
> You sound like you may enjoy the isolation of the Reef but there is only one restaurant there and  the others you need to drive to.
> Also remember a utility bill of $260 for a one bedroom at the Reef.


----------



## Pappy Mentos

Not sure if the original poster has finalized travel plans, but we thought we would offer our recommendations also.

We made our first trip to Grand Cayman last year. We ended up at Coral Sands, which turned out to be a perfect resort for us due to its close proximity to 7 Mile Beach, being in walking distance of several restaurants and the shopping in Georgetown and as it was literally across the street from a supermarket. For first-time travelers, we would agree with those who recommend staying on the side by 7 Mile Beach simply because you will have more choices for restaurants, shopping and attractions such as Dolphin Cove, the Turtle Farm, etc. 

We also recommend that you rent a car, as its not that expensive and it will allow you to tour the island. Rum Point is a must, but it is so far removed from everything else that it is worth the price of a rental car. 

As we are not snorklers/divers, we can't offer an opinion on that subject, but we can offer this observation:
While at Coral Sands, we noticed many of the guests of the resort put on snorkel gear and swim straight out from shore. We also noticed how many charter boats would pick up passengers at the cruise ships and then anchor about 100 yards in front of the resort. Finally, we asked one of the other guests who told us that some of the best snorkeling and diving was right in front of our resort, as there was something like a 5000 foot drop in that area with an incredible amount of marine life. We smiled when we realized that some of those cruise ship passengers probably paid more for their several-hour charter then we paid for our room for the week and all we would have needed to do was to spend $50 on the snorkeling gear and we could have had the same experience all week long.So unless you are into exploring undersea wrecks or the like, the best advice is to ask around wherever you stay as the best experience might be right in front of you.


----------



## lobsterlover

caribbeansun said:


> Yes, it was a real class act to slam the resort on Tripadvisor despite people/owners going out of their way to be of assistance to you on these boards.  While you are free to express your disappointment and obviously individual experiences can vary there's also a limit to what's reasonable.
> 
> While every resort has it's issues and The Reef certainly has some in different areas to suggest it's a 2 star or the equivalent of a Super 8 is not reasonable and is completely at odds with the vast majority of visitors to the resort.
> 
> Enjoy the Marriott.



I'm chewing popcorn as loud as can be, just for you LOL
Also, now that I read this, Super 8 probably has newer mattresses.


----------



## LouiseG

winedown said:


> Hurricanes in November in the Caymans are very rare.
> 
> Hurricane Ivan struck Grand Cayman September 11, 2004



Hurricanes in GC are very rare period.  Ivan was the first to hit the island in more than 100 yrs.  You may experience some squalls, or Nor'easters, but not likely a hurricane.
Just remember, the best snorkeling is not in sandy areas, and the shore snorkeling is not as good since Ivan, so you might want to plan to do boat trips for water activities.


----------



## bccash63

Pappy Mentos said:


> Not sure if the original poster has finalized travel plans, but we thought we would offer our recommendations also.
> 
> We made our first trip to Grand Cayman last year. We ended up at Coral Sands, which turned out to be a perfect resort for us due to its close proximity to 7 Mile Beach, being in walking distance of several restaurants and the shopping in Georgetown and as it was literally across the street from a supermarket. For first-time travelers, we would agree with those who recommend staying on the side by 7 Mile Beach simply because you will have more choices for restaurants, shopping and attractions such as Dolphin Cove, the Turtle Farm, etc.
> 
> We also recommend that you rent a car, as its not that expensive and it will allow you to tour the island. Rum Point is a must, but it is so far removed from everything else that it is worth the price of a rental car.
> 
> As we are not snorklers/divers, we can't offer an opinion on that subject, but we can offer this observation:
> While at Coral Sands, we noticed many of the guests of the resort put on snorkel gear and swim straight out from shore. We also noticed how many charter boats would pick up passengers at the cruise ships and then anchor about 100 yards in front of the resort. Finally, we asked one of the other guests who told us that some of the best snorkeling and diving was right in front of our resort, as there was something like a 5000 foot drop in that area with an incredible amount of marine life. We smiled when we realized that some of those cruise ship passengers probably paid more for their several-hour charter then we paid for our room for the week and all we would have needed to do was to spend $50 on the snorkeling gear and we could have had the same experience all week long.So unless you are into exploring undersea wrecks or the like, the best advice is to ask around wherever you stay as the best experience might be right in front of you.


I currently have a 2 br unit on hold at Coral Sands for check in on 11/24/12. This would be my first trip to the island.  Has anyone else stayed at this resort?  It would be my sister and I for her 50th bday:whoopie:  I also have Chenay Bay Resort, St croix on hold for march 2013 but it is only a studio unit. thanx, Dawn


----------



## easyrider

The last time we were in Grand Cayman we stayed at Morritts Totuga. Tortuge is behind the newer buildings so there isn't much of a view. All balconys face the pool.
Beer was very expensive. Over $50 a case. Same with wine. We buy liquor at the duty free. Steak and groceries are very expensive. You are allowed to bring any meat with the USDA tag on it. We froze a bunch of ribeyes and New York steaks for the trip. 
A car is handy. McCurleys will pick you up at the airport and drive you back to the airport. You pick up your car at the resort and leave it there when your done. Driving is on the left lane.


----------



## momeason

We stayed at a small resort in 2009, there was a $200-$300 energy surcharge then. The name of the resort was Plantation Village. It was nice and clean, good location, nice beach but not fancy.


----------



## Quimby4

Having read through all of the posts and suggestions I love how the Reef has great diving and snorkeling, but is there a resort that is closer to 7 mile beach that also has great snorkeling?

We don't like to drive much on vacation, eat in the room for 2 meals a day then eat out for 1.  We like to hang in the water boogie boarding and snorkeling all day long.  2 boys, 10&12
We are accustomed to Maui Marriott, Westin Kaanapali, Marriott Waiohai.

Where should we stay in Grand Cayman?

We orginially were thinking of STT or St. John, but it seems easier to fly to Grand Cayman from LAX.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## Weimaraner

One option to consider as a Marriott owner is that you can use MR points for the Ritz or the Marriott on 7 Mile Beach. We used points for a Ritz stay this past January for the Cayman Cookout (BTW it was amazing!!). They upgraded our room and put a small fridge in upon our request. There is a grocery within walking distance where we bought fruit, deli sandwiches, breakfast items to snack on when we didn't feel like going out for a meal. I love Grand Cayman!


----------



## dbmarch

There are 2 timeshares south of the Marriott on SMB.   One is Plantation Village (which I own 2 weeks there).  I think 7 mile beach resort is right next door but I havent stayed there.   (may check that out to replace PV when they get sold).  The Grand Caymanian Resort is on the west side of the island as well but sits closer to the bay and not on SMB.    The Reef & Morritts are on the East side.

I personally like the location of PV as we hang out at the Marriott (small walk on the beach) or at Billy Bones in Treasure Island.   PV is very nice but has no "resort like" amenities.   It has nice weber grills, 2 pools, beach chairs/umbrellas  and tennis courts (which when I go its too hot).    Its in walking distance to a number of places to eat and hang out. Everything on SMB and Georgetown is a few minutes away.  There are 2 grocery stores that are close by.     And yes my electric bill for each week is > $250!!!   Sunsets can't be beat on the west side of the island.


Just remember that in Cayman most things are closed on Sunday!


The east side of the island doesn't look far on a map but it can be a long drive.   Its a bit more windy on the east side.  There are fewer stores so the prices are higher.   If you stay on the east side , be sure to go grocery shopping on the west side before you drive to your resort.     The diving can be better on the east side.   Its more secluded.   The resorts are real nice. 

Rum point is a drive from either side.   You can take a dinner cruise from SMB.

I recommend you stay where you want to play the most as the drive times can add up.  

Just MHO.  Its all personal preference.


----------



## robcrusoe

[Advertising deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## somerville

I own at 7 Mile Beach Resort (SMB). All units are two bedroom and were refurbished after Ivan. It is located on the south end of 7 Mile Beach.  It is adjacent to Plantation Village. The Clarion Suites Hotel is on the other side, and the Marriott Hotel is next to the Clarion. There is another condo between SMB and the beach, but you can access the beach via a short path. The three resort buildings overlook the pool.  The resort is small, but in a good location for shopping, restaurants, etc. There is an energy charge for all occupants, but I have never paid more than $125 for a week. Each unit is metered separately, and the charge is based on actual usage.


----------



## chriskre

Just got back from Morritt's Tortuga.
Very nice resort but the RCI exchangers get the pool views.:annoyed: 
I had a studio and it was in need of quite a few maintenance issues which were slowly remedied with multiple requests.  The staff is definitely on island time  but overall the resort is beautiful and the snorkeling wonderful.  

The restaurant onsite is very good and fairly reasonable for Cayman standards.  There is a little Italian restaurant within walking distance in the shopping center where the tiny grocery store and liquor store is located.  The food was good but the service, eh.  Liquor is quite pricey but the resort does happy hour most days and it's 2 for 1.  We bought nice wine for around $10 a bottle so it wasn't totally outrageous if you're flexible in what you're willing to enjoy on vacation.  

Morritt's charges $10 a day taxes to RCI inbounds and also an energy surcharge depending on use.  We paid $60 for 6 nights and we were careful not to leave anything running or on when we left the room.  Not sure if they just ballpark it but if $60 is for sparing use watch out if you run the AC all day.     The taxi from the airport is $55 for one person or $80 for 2 people.  The resort has a shuttle back to the airport for $40 for one or $50 for two.  I believe you can also pick up the same shuttle at the airport.  I didn't rent a car so it limited us to just the East End area which was just fine for us.  If you are adventurous you can take a shuttle to town every day at 9am which returns at 3pm.  There is public bus service for around $2-$3 each way but it's not scheduled so you'll still have to make your way to town on the shuttle.  

The 1 in 4 may keep me out of Morritt's for a while, so hopefully when I return I'll exchange into Morritt's grand or just head to the Reef next time.  The restaurant at the Reef was terrible so don't waste your money there. 
Warning that the energy surcharge at the Reef is pretty pricey as well and is a flat rate regardless of how much you run the AC.  Friends paid $300 for a 2 bedroom for the week.   

Morritt's is starting construction this week on the new building so it's probably gonna be dusty and noisy for a while.  Lucky for me RCI doesn't want me to go back til the construction is over.


----------



## Gary & Susie

The $10 per day is an island tax, not Morritt's tax.  Each hotel and timeshare is charged this per night.


----------



## pianodinosaur

We were there in January 2012 as part of a Royal Caribbean cruise.  It was very nice and the water was perfect.


----------



## Quimby4

Quimby4 said:


> Having read through all of the posts and suggestions I love how the Reef has great diving and snorkeling, but is there a resort that is closer to 7 mile beach that also has great snorkeling?
> 
> We don't like to drive much on vacation, eat in the room for 2 meals a day then eat out for 1.  We like to hang in the water boogie boarding and snorkeling all day long.  2 boys, 10&12
> We are accustomed to Maui Marriott, Westin Kaanapali, Marriott Waiohai.
> 
> Where should we stay in Grand Cayman?
> 
> We orginially were thinking of STT or St. John, but it seems easier to fly to Grand Cayman from LAX.
> 
> Many Thanks!!



I am still not sure as to which II properties I should request for next summer.
I do not have Marriott Rewards to stay at a Ritz Carlton or similar.


----------



## SteveChapin

dixie said:


> Mortitts Tortuga is on the other side of the island. Not on/near 7 miles beach. We have stayed there before. If you are not an owner and there on a trade, they put you in a unit that is not waterfront.



Not necessarily; we exchanged into Morritt's Tortuga 4 years ago, and they put us in a penthouse in the wooden oceanfront building.  At the time we didn't own.  We liked that stay so much that I hunted around and last year scooped up one of those units on eBay.  Our first reservation starts Sunday, but sadly, it will be my wife's sister and her family going, not us :-(

As to the Reef, they have AI options if that's what you want.  When we were there in 2008, Tom (the manager then; not sure if he is now) gave us a tour and talked extensively about the AI options, which most of their Euro patrons love.


----------



## caribbeansun

None fit your criteria or what you are accustomed to.  

The Ritz is the only thing on the island that would be comparable to the places you stay at in Hawaii.



Quimby4 said:


> I am still not sure as to which II properties I should request for next summer.
> I do not have Marriott Rewards to stay at a Ritz Carlton or similar.


----------



## BENWAU

*Morritt's Grand Resort*

Does anyone know about the construction starting up at the Morrit's ?
Will be there at the end of April.Their web seems to be down.  :zzz: 
Have they added a new bldg. to the Grand & does it have the same view?
                                              Shirley


----------



## BENWAU

*Grand Morritt's  Cayman Is.*



BENWAU said:


> Does anyone know about the construction starting up at the Morrit's ?
> Will be there at the end of April.Their web seems to be down.  :zzz:
> Have they added a new bldg. to the Grand & does it have the same view?
> Shirley



Would  like a little help with this question.First time on this page.


----------



## classiclincoln

Quimby4,

Go to the II website and check out the Grand Caymanian.  Also check out the review I did on TUG.


----------



## Quimby4

classiclincoln said:


> Quimby4,
> 
> Go to the II website and check out the Grand Caymanian.  Also check out the review I did on TUG.



I read on Trip Advisor that the beach had recently been washed away from a big storm and that the beach was generally not swim able at the resort, due to rough conditions....But I guess rough is relative...

I think that it is sad that we are so spoiled with Maui and Kauai that we are looking to venture out.  Perhaps ofter our June trip to the Maui Marriott my husband will vote for Maui again for 2013.


----------



## chriskre

BENWAU said:


> Does anyone know about the construction starting up at the Morrit's ?
> Will be there at the end of April.Their web seems to be down.  :zzz:
> Have they added a new bldg. to the Grand & does it have the same view?
> Shirley





BENWAU said:


> Would  like a little help with this question.First time on this page.



The construction was already started when I was there last week.  They put up the fences and were getting ready to prepare the ground.   The construction is taking place right next to the main lobby/restaurant area and next to the infiniti pool.  

I guess this is one time that staying on the Tortuga side would be preferable if you don't want to be bothered by the dust and the noise.  :ignore: 




Quimby4 said:


> I read on Trip Advisor that the beach had recently been washed away from a big storm and that the beach was generally not swim able at the resort, due to rough conditions....But I guess rough is relative...
> 
> I think that it is sad that we are so spoiled with Maui and Kauai that we are looking to venture out.  Perhaps ofter our June trip to the Maui Marriott my husband will vote for Maui again for 2013.



It's not rough at all and there was a perfectly nice beach.  Not sure what the tripadvisors are talking about.  Granted it's a reef beach so you'll need water shoes in most parts of it.  There is a sandy part near the dock but the beach in front of the Tortuga buildings is all rock and reef with little patches of sand.  You're gonna want to snorkel in that area anyway cause there is so much to see below you.  

IMO opinion the beaches in Cayman are more swimmable than in Maui and the sand is much prettier.   But that's coming from someone who doesn't like cold beaches.


----------



## classiclincoln

Yes, the one down side to the Grand Caymanian is that you can't walk into the water from the beach because of the rocks.  However, there is a dock and I walked out to the end of the dock and hopped in.  There is a step railing (like a swimming pool) that you can climb down to get to the water.  Not deep at all.

However, you are only a 10 minute drive (it takes 5 minutes to get from the resort to the main street) from 7 mile beach.


----------



## easyrider

*We like Rum Point*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZJRE-Lu2dc

Rum Point is a really nice place to hang out. You can catch a boat to Stingray City in lagoon across the street or take a jet ski out.


----------



## Quimby4

easyrider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZJRE-Lu2dc
> 
> Rum Point is a really nice place to hang out. You can catch a boat to Stingray City in lagoon across the street or take a jet ski out.



How far is Rum Point from Grand Caymanian Resort?


----------



## classiclincoln

"How far is Rum Point from Grand Caymanian Resort?"

Other side of the island (east I belive).  The island is the shape of a whale.  Rum Point is kinda near the blow hole on the top of the head and the Grand Caymanian is kinda near the thin part of the tail (across from 7 Mile Beach).  A map will give you a better visual.


----------



## caribbeansun

The Grand Caymanian faces the the North Sound and the water is very shallow.  For the most part the sea bottom is iron shore or sea grass.  The combination of the two makes it less than ideal for swimming.  You can however take a short trip to either the main public beach on Seven Mile or Cemetary Beach for great swimming/snorkeling.  Having said that it is a nice resort although I've not been there in almost 10 years.

I assumed you were talking about the Caymanian since you quoted about it.  If you were talking about Morritt's I'll just say don't believe everything you read on Tripadvisor.




Quimby4 said:


> I read on Trip Advisor that the beach had recently been washed away from a big storm and that the beach was generally not swim able at the resort, due to rough conditions....But I guess rough is relative...
> 
> I think that it is sad that we are so spoiled with Maui and Kauai that we are looking to venture out.  Perhaps ofter our June trip to the Maui Marriott my husband will vote for Maui again for 2013.


----------



## caribbeansun

45 minutes to an hour drive.



Quimby4 said:


> How far is Rum Point from Grand Caymanian Resort?


----------



## Anne S

LouiseG said:


> Hurricanes in GC are very rare period.  Ivan was the first to hit the island in more than 100 yrs.  You may experience some squalls, or Nor'easters, but not likely a hurricane.



Hurricane Gustav hit Grand Cayman on Aug. 29, 2008. We were staying at Morritt's Grand at the time, but they moved us to Morritt's Tortuga, away from the ocean front units. We were due to fly out on Saturday the 30th, but they closed the airport by noon on Friday. Many people had already flown out in the days before the airport closed, but we were not able to get a flight. I had to call US Airways on my dime (800 numbers are not free) to change our flight to Sunday, and was charged a hefty fee. The good news was that Morritt's was allowing people to stay the extra night for free.

I could go on and on, but the point of this post is that although it is rare for hurricanes to hit hit Grand Cayman one did hit it in 2008, which is considerably less that 100 years.


----------



## caribbeansun

There is a significant difference between a hurricane hitting the island and one that passes by the island.  Gustav did not hit the island, it passed by to the east and north of Grand Cayman.

Hurricanes in the Caribbean are a regular occurrence and people should be aware of the dangers and understand what needs to be done in the event one threatens where they are located.  It's good to know that Morritt's had a plan and acted upon it.

It is not my intent to diminish the need for people to be aware and prepared for the possibility of a hurricane.  The 100 year comment was in reference to how long it had been since a direct hit on the island had occurred.  

The island (like the majority of the Caribbean) can and does experience adverse weather from tropical storms and hurricanes that are not direct hits however this is typically limited to high winds, rain and increased storm surge without the devastating effects experienced such as when Ivan hit the island.









Anne S said:


> I could go on and on, but the point of this post is that although it is rare for hurricanes to hit hit Grand Cayman one did hit it in 2008, which is considerably less that 100 years.


----------



## Anne S

I think we are using the word "hit" somewhat loosely, and perhaps we give it different meanings. What I meant to say, more accurately, is the following: Grand Cayman was hit (or battered) by hurricane-force winds from Hurricane Gustav. Both I and the National Hurricane Center (www.nhc.noaa.gov) are in agreement on this.

I was also curious as to the glossary that the NHC uses. Among them are the terms "direct hit," "indirect hit," and "strike." The definitions for direct hit and strike are rather technical, but the definition for indirect hit is much easier to understand: "Generally refers to locations that do not experience a direct hit from a tropical cyclone, but do experience hurricane force winds (either sustained or gusts) or tides at least 4 feet above normal." 

I can personally attest to the fact that Grand Cayman did, indeed experience hurricane force winds the night of Friday, Aug. 29, 2008. No, I did not go out and measure the speed of the wind, but Dutch, the very capable manager of Morritts kept us apprised of the situation by meetings and handing printouts of the bulletins issued by the National Hurricane Center. I had kept them as souvenirs, but finally decided to recycle them. However, they can be found here: www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2008/, if anybody is interested.

While it is true that Gustav did not wreak the devastation that Ivan did, there was no way to know that beforehand, and hurricane preparations were made all over the island. We were strongly encouraged to leave. (The Reef had actually closed.) Cayman Airways was offering to fly people to Miami for $250 a head, and many people did that. We were supposed to leave on Saturday. We tried to change our flight to Friday but our flight was cancelled, and the airport closed down at noon. Dutch strongly encouraged people to go to shelters, and some people did. He moved the people who had been at the Grand to Morritts Tortuga, away from the ocean, and supplied us with flashlights--a good thing, because the power went out at 10PM, after which all hell--I mean Gustav--broke loose. The building was shaking. Let me tell you, it really puts a crimp in your holiday, sitting in the dark, being buffeted by hurricane force winds and hoping that the building can withstand it! Morritt's Tortuga is comprised of rather rickety wooden structures. And many of us know what happened to those oceanfront rickety wooden structures when Ivan came calling ... Luckily the damage was slight: the roof of one building had peeled open like a sardine can, and one tree was uprooted.

In my original post I said that I can go on and on, and it seems that I just have ... Such fun to re-live those vacations! And actually I should be an old hand at Caribbean hurricanes, because we go to the Caribbean at the beginning of hurricane season and also in August (which I consider the real start of hurricane season). We have been to 20+ islands, most of them more than once This particular time was our third in the Grand Cayman. (And no, we are not hurricane magnets! Our vacations are dictated by my husband's schedule.) Frankly, I'm surprised that we haven't experienced more hurricanes. We'll be pressing  our luck again: Barbados in June, and two weeks in St. Maarten in August. 

On the other hand, one does not have to be in the Caribbean (or Florida, or other hurricane prone areas) to experience a hurricane. Last August we were in Antigua. Our flight was delayed because of a tropical storm. That tropical storm followed us up the coast, turned into Hurricane Irene and caused damage to our house.


----------



## Caladezi

OR, you could go to Iowa and experience even stronger winds in a TORNADO!


----------

